# Average price of a market wether?



## Everfree

Just curious what the average price of a 4H market wether is, and at what age you would normally buy them (bottle baby or weaned). We have some Kiko/Myotonic babies being born, and I'm trying to feel out our sale options. I know this combo born last year (on a different farm) was a very nicely muscled, vigorous cross.


----------



## kccjer

Weaned is the preferrable age. Depending on where you are located...in western Kansas they sell for $150 (market value) to $300 (off a "show wether farm")


----------



## peggy

What is a "show wether"??


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I am expecting to pay around $300 for a quality Boer market wether that has just been weaned.


----------



## Jessica84

$300 seems to be around a common price. I myself since I'm trying to get into show whether sales do not charge that much. Market price is around $150 and that's the price I know I can count on getting for my kids so I figure the human kids get a break and I don't get nailed for the gas to drive them down to the sale so I figure that's fair. I did have a girl last year pick a kid that was.a nice 100% buck so she got charged for what I was asking as a breeding buck.


----------



## kccjer

peggy said:


> What is a "show wether"??


A wether that is bred for show quality vs a commercial meat goat. Usually just means that they are a slightly better quality (sometimes a lot better quality). Mostly they are sold to 4H and FFA kids as projects to be shown at county fair, etc.


----------



## Everfree

Thanks for the replies, everyone.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'd say for a decent market goat $150-250. This is what I would do... check your local auction prices, and if there are any breeders, people listing on craigslist, etc. look and see what they are selling market goats for. Then decide what you think your goats are worth from there.

DON'T sell for less than actual market value! The only time we've done that is for friends or family.

Last year we got $450 for 200lb. of kids <4 kids>. So that equals out to about $150 each kid, and they were between 40-50lbs/8-9 weeks old.


----------

